# Super Sculpey in aquariums?



## AkaRyu (Feb 23, 2013)

So I really want to make my own tank decoration/fishy hideout for my betta. I have this material called "super sculpey" Link That is like a clay that does not need rewetting, and can be baked in your oven instead of a kiln. I used it previously for a modeling class and I have a considerable amount leftover. Would this be safe in an aquarium after it is baked? Has anyone used this material in their tanks before?


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Sculpey isn't waterproof, it'll eventually break down and I'm sure it'll leach plastic chemicals into the water. 

The only clay I know that is safe for aquariums is the kind you fire in the kiln. Even then, you would have to use non-toxic glaze (powdered glass that is fired and melted essentially) to coat it.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Is the sculpey non-toxic? I used it years and years and years ago...and I believe it was non-toxic, but I'm not certain. That would be my number one question...If it IS non-toxic, I still don't know that it would really work for your tank, as I believe that Sea Dragon is right that it would break down pretty quickly in the water, and would probably leach stuff into your tank, non-toxic or not.  

If you are looking to make your own decorations, I'd recommend doing what many others have done and take PVP piping connectors (available at home depot, lowes, home improvement) and using aquarium sealant to glue on rocks/plants/whatever. That makes nice caves and swimmies for them.  

Also, you can use food-safe plastics, like plastic cups or tumblers as caves as well. Some will sink, some will float, depending on the brand/type, but these work great and come in all sorts of colors.


----------



## AkaRyu (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you for your responses ^^ I was wanting to use the super sculpey so I could maybe make some sort of castle or cave for him, but I guess I'll have to find a castle online or at the store instead :-?


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

For good prices, check out ebay, and amazon. Ebay particularly has some good prices, just make sure you're not paying too much in shipping.  If you keep looking for a few days, you'll probably find what you want at a good price.  I've done that since my LFS's have fairly limited selections and inflated prices.  

I hope that helps!


----------

